# EtherCAT Verständis Problem



## Ginko (22 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
was genau ist bei EtherCAT mit dem logischen Prozessabbild gemeint. Aus den bisherigen Beschreibungen konnte ich das nicht wirklich rauslesen. 
Und was ist damit gemeint, dass die Kommunikation komplett auf der Hardware-Ebene läuft. Heißt das, dass die Daten im Ethercat-Telegramm nicht von einer CPU gelesen werden, sondern direkt an die E/A weitergegeben werden? 
Es wäre nett wenn jemand meiner Unwissenheit etwas auf die Sprünge helfen könnte.


----------



## Ginko (23 Februar 2010)

Also die zweite Frage ist mir jetzt klar geworden, nachdem ich das hier gefunden hab: 
Dank FMMU in der Klemme und DMA-Zugriff auf die Netzwerkkarten im Master erfolgt die gesamte Protokollbearbeitung in Hardware.
Damit Laufzeit unabhängig von Protokollstacks, CPU-Performance oder Software-Implementierungen.
FMMU ist die Methode von EtherCAT, dass die Daten wärend des Durchlaufes eines Slaves bearbeitet werden, also nich erst gespeichert werden. Die Daten werden dann unmittelbar an die E/As weitergegeben.
Aber das logische PAA bereitet mir noch Probleme. Es sind 65335 Teilnehmer möglich und jeder kann ein PAA von bis zu 64k haben. Das wären bei voller Auslastung ja ca 4GB. Heißt hier logisch, wenn man alle PAAs zusammen betrachtet?


----------



## RobiHerb (24 Februar 2010)

*Theorie und Realität*



Ginko schrieb:


> Aber das logische PAA bereitet mir noch Probleme. Es sind 65335 Teilnehmer möglich und jeder kann ein PAA von bis zu 64k haben. Das wären bei voller Auslastung ja ca 4GB. Heißt hier logisch, wenn man alle PAAs zusammen betrachtet?



Natürlich muss man das im Zusammenhang mit der Realität sehen. Ein EtherCAT Telegramm hat ca. 1,5 kByte Nutzdaten. Um den gesamten möglichen Adressraum zu übertragen, müsste man also "ein paar mehr" Telegramme hintereinander senden. Das heisst also, in der laufenden Anlage ist das nicht möglich, wenn man Zykluszeiten haben will, die realistisch sind.

Mit ein paar Bytes kann man einen Antrieb regeln (8 Byte langen da in der Regel (PDO, Process Daten Object)), d.h. der Adressraum real genutzter Daten ist gegenüber der Theorie verschwindend klein.

Allerdings kann man auch beim Einrichten noch ein paar Adressen mehr mappen aber das geschieht über andere Telegramme (SDO Service Daten Object).


----------



## Ginko (24 Februar 2010)

Hallo RobiHerb,
erstmal Danke für deine Antwort, heißt das jetzt, dass ich den Begriff "logisches Prozessabild" richtig interpretiert habe?
Also alle Prozessabbilder der angeschlossenen Slave-Geräte zusammengesehen?


----------



## trinitaucher (25 Februar 2010)

Schau mal hier:
http://ethercat.org/pdf/german/EtherCAT_Einfuehrung_0905.pdf

Auf Seite 9 siehtst du schematisch die Telegrammbearbeitung.
Seite 16 zeigt das Mapping, was bei herkömmlichen Feldbussen notwendig ist. Das physikalische Prozessabbild entspricht nicht dem "logischen" im Master. Es muss ein Mapping erfolgen.
Auf Seite 18 ist das Prozessabbild vom EtehrCAT dargestellt. Das logische Prozessabbild entspricht weitestgehend dem physikalischen. Es ist im Master kein Mapping mehr notwendig, da der Frame gleich so aufgebaut wird, wie die Steuerung es erfordert. Die Slaves erhalten ja im Endeffekt alles die gleichen Daten und jeder Slave pickt sich aus dem Frame "seine" Daten raus. Der Master hat also recht wenig zu tun, daher belastet Eterhcat die Steuerungs-CPU nicht so sehr.


----------



## Ginko (25 Februar 2010)

Danke dir, ich denke jetzt habe ich es verstanden


----------

